# Best way to keep mice out of kitchen



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m seeing a lot of different information about keeping mice out of kitchens, usually removing any food or water sources, then finding where they’re entering and sealing off the hole.

But I’m reading different things about how to close the holes. Steel wool, caulking, expanding foam, etc. - do any of these methods have obvious problems, or is there a multi-pronged approach to take?

I definitely agree with removing food and water - the steel wool seems like it could be pushed out of the way but maybe not chewed, and it seems like any non-metal material that would stay in place better could be chewed?

This will likely involve holes at the back of old cabinets, pipes coming into the kitchen, and down below in the basement around the rim joist where there is outside access (still haven’t gotten to fire blocking and insulating those - balloon frame house). The most “evidence” left behind is in a specific drawer at the top of a base cabinet near the sink.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If a mouse wants to get in somewhere, it will, even if you plug the hole. It will chew around the plug.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*decrease the population: one-by-one*


----------

